# Flowers & Nature



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Hallo,

Inspired by the nice pictures everyone posts here. I was thinking to make a thread for flowers but will extend to nature. We go walking in the countryside often so will upload what I see please feel free to do the same also.

*My Favourite Flowers:​*








*Edelweiss*









*White Camellia*

(This is favourite flower of Coco Chanel)









*Madonna Lilly*

(Mother's favourite flower)​


----------



## jasper01 (Jan 19, 2019)

*Ontario spring flowers*

We live on a farm and in the spring (May here) the sugar maple bush has a carpet of short lived spring flowers. Spring Beauty, Hepatica, white, purple and yellow Violets, Trilliums (Ontario's provincial flower) Trout Lilies, and Marsh marigolds: to name just a few. To see a few check this link. 
http://www.ontariowildflower.com/sping.htm
below one of my favourites and easy to miss it is so small- Hepatica


----------

